# Hilfe! Habe Eigene Musik Ordner gelöscht! Win 7



## Katastrophal (28. Oktober 2012)

*Hilfe! Habe Eigene Musik Ordner gelöscht! Win 7*

Brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
Habe vor etwa einer Stunde meinen Ordner "Eigene Musik" gelöscht. Der war in meinen Eigenen Dateien und mit der Bibilothek Musik verbunden und ist meine ganze Musik weg...

Ich bin ausversehen mit dem Mauszeiger von Eigene Musik auf Eigene Videos gerutscht und hab dabei (dachte ich zumindest) eine Verknüpfung davon darin erstellt. Hatte mir nix groß dabei gedacht und Eigene Musik aus Eigene Videos gelöscht und dann noch fix Papierkorp geleert. Doch dann war plötzlich Eigene Musik ganz weg. 
Hab sofort Recuwava laufen lassen. Theoretisch kann ich meine Musik wieder herstellen, aber dann nur jedes Lied einzeln. Ohne Album und jeglichen Ordner und das sind immerhin ganze 7 GB....

Muss unbedingt den Ordner Eigene Musik an sich wieder herstellen. Brauch bitte Unterstützung^^ 

PS: PC Inspector File Recovery hilft nicht. Der geht leider nur für alles unter Win 7 und ich hab das leider. Zeigt mir somit kein Laufwerk an.


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Oktober 2012)

Unter Windows 7 entweder über Vorgängerversion vom übergeordneten Ordner oder gleich Systemwiederherstellung.


----------



## Katastrophal (28. Oktober 2012)

Systemwiederherstellung hab ich jetzt gemacht. Hab leider nur installierte Programme rückgängig machen können und keine Ordner oder Dokumente. Hab ich da was falsch gemacht?


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich nicht genau sagen, hängt evtl. auch mit den Einstellungen zusammen. Was ist mit den Vorgängerversionen? Das ist einfach der aller einfachste Weg um unter Win 7 Sachen wiederherzustellen. Rechtsklick auf den Überordner - Eigenschaften - Vorgängerversion. Falls es keine gibt, nochmal nen Ordner drüber bis hin zu ganz C.


----------



## Katastrophal (28. Oktober 2012)

Ok hab gerade schaut. War zum Schluss bei C und D aber da gibt es anscheinend auch keine, trotzdem danke . Kennst du evtl. ein Wiederherstellungsprogramm, das schon mit Win 7 Pfaden arbeitet ?


----------



## Katastrophal (28. Oktober 2012)

Weiß immer noch nicht weiter...ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich jetzt einen neuen Eigene Musik ordner erstellen soll, ist ja seid vista alles anders, partition usw..


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2012)

Also, eine Möglichkeit, das ganze ganz simpel wie vorher wiederherzustellen, kenne ich nicht - da musst Du wohl die Sachen einzeln wiederherstellen lassen. ABER: in den Files sind ja auch vermutlich ID-Tags gespeichert, also infos IM File über Interpret, Album, Titel usw. - d.h. du wirst zwar evlt. sinnlose Dateinamen haben, aber wenn Du ein Tool wie mp3tag benutzt, dann kannst Du einfach den Ordner, in den Du die Files wiederherstellen lässt, laden und dann anhand der ID-Tags automasich die Dateinamen neu vergeben. 

Wegen des Ordners: Du könntest natürlich einfach einen neuen Benutzer bei Windows erstellen und dieses Profil als neues Hauptprofil nutzen. Beim Erstellen des neuen Profils müssten die "eigenen" Ordner neu angelegt werden.


----------

